# Tiziano Crudeli:Milan ceduto ad Al-Thani



## mr.wolf (3 Aprile 2016)

Secondo quanto riportato da Tiziano Crudeli su 7Gold il Milan sarebbe stato ceduto alla famiglia dello sceicco Al-Thani per una cifra di 750 mln di dollari.
La notizia al momento non trova conferme ma secondo Crudeli sarebbe praticamente certa.


----------



## sabato (3 Aprile 2016)

Speriamo...!


----------



## admin (3 Aprile 2016)

Sarebbe troppo bello per essere vero.

Purtroppo la fonte è Crudeli. Un primo Aprile vivente.


----------



## The P (3 Aprile 2016)

ma qualcuno gliel'ha detto che oggi è 3 aprile e quella notizia ero il pesce d'aprile di tuttosport e corriere?


----------



## Hellscream (3 Aprile 2016)

Non ci credo nemmeno se lo vedo (purtroppo)


----------



## Aragorn (3 Aprile 2016)

Come si dice dalle mie parti: _Se è vero mangio una mer.._


----------



## Gabry (3 Aprile 2016)

Ma ci si mette anche Crudeli a prenderci per il cuxo?
E' proprio una "crudeltà"


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Aprile 2016)

The P ha scritto:


> ma qualcuno gliel'ha detto che oggi è 3 aprile e quella notizia ero il pesce d'aprile di tuttosport e corriere?



Ahahahaha....


----------



## siioca (3 Aprile 2016)

Ma questo non ha gia il PSG?


----------



## Dany20 (3 Aprile 2016)

Crudeli dice che sono fonti che vengono dalla Francia. Ma non ci credo molto.


----------



## DannySa (3 Aprile 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Come si dice dalle mie parti: _Se è vero mangio una mer.._



Forchielli, è lei?


----------



## Snake (3 Aprile 2016)

http://www.milanworld.net/milan-venduto-ad-un-gruppo-libanese-per-1-miliardo-vt26138.html


----------



## siioca (3 Aprile 2016)

la notizia è stata data il 1 aprile da un famoso giornale italiano,ovviamente come pesce di aprile.


----------



## Gabry (3 Aprile 2016)

è in ritardo di 2 giorni, notizia vecchia


----------



## Butcher (3 Aprile 2016)

Idolo.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (3 Aprile 2016)

Per stare in sintonia con il suo rimbambito presidente si è svegliato dopo due giorni.... 
Ditegli che è uno skerzo.
Madre santa....


----------



## Schism75 (3 Aprile 2016)

Balla secondo me


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Aprile 2016)

Hahahah ma non ha capito che era un pesce ??? Hahaha


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sarebbe troppo bello per essere vero.
> 
> Purtroppo la fonte è Crudeli. Un primo Aprile vivente.



un primo aprile tutto l'anno direi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Aprile 2016)

Ha letto stamattina il pesce d'aprile di due giorni fa...


----------



## Sheva my Hero (3 Aprile 2016)

E poi ti svegli tutto sudato...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (3 Aprile 2016)

Se non sbaglio disse la stessa cosa un paio di anni fa. Ci dovrebbe essere qualche topic vecchio proprio su Milan World


----------



## Underhill84 (3 Aprile 2016)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Tiziano Crudeli su 7Gold il Milan sarebbe stato ceduto alla famiglia dello sceicco Al-Thani per una cifra di 750 mln di dollari.
> La notizia al momento non trova conferme ma secondo Crudeli sarebbe praticamente certa.



sto rintronato ha letto il CorDelloSport e ha creduto al pesce d'aprile  che decadenza


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (3 Aprile 2016)

Ricordavo bene. Ho trovato il topic. Targato 03-11-2012


Praticamente la stessa cosa, *ben 4 anni fa*. Sempre Crudeli la fonte

http://www.milanworld.net/clamorosa-voce-circolante-il-milan-e-stato-ceduto-al-72-ad-al-thani-vt1957.html?highlight=crudeli​
Crudeli solito pagliaccio.


----------



## Eziomare (3 Aprile 2016)

Ma e' per certo una cag### di Crudeli? E' incompetente sino a tal punto? Non vi nego che un po' ci sto sperando...


----------



## The P (3 Aprile 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ricordavo bene. Ho trovato il topic. Targato 03-11-2012
> 
> 
> Praticamente la stessa cosa, *ben 4 anni fa*. Sempre Crudeli la fonte
> ...


almeno li aveva letto fonti più attendibili visto che nel 2012 Al Thani voleva fare shopping in Italia, e aveva chiesto alcuni dossier tra cui Eni, Enel e Milan.


----------



## Aragorn (3 Aprile 2016)

Se veramente le sue fonti sono i pesci d'aprile di Tuttosport e del CdS è da rinchiudere in un manicomio. Come può questo pagliaccio avere il tesserino da giornalista ?


----------



## S T B (3 Aprile 2016)

a parte che questi hanno tutti i soldi che vogliono e che non possiamo neanche immaginarci. Ma che ci farebbe con due squadre europee di calcio? Avrebbe più senso buttarsi su un altro sport come il basket. 
Crudeli è la fonte e non è per niente attendibile, ma non c'è un perchè questo dovrebbe prendere il Milan


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Aprile 2016)

Lui dice di avere riportato notizie dalla Francia... quindi è praticamente certo che il pesce italiano di due giorni fa sia arrivato a qualche giornale o sito francese con un paio di giorni di ritardo...
Crudeli è la morte del giornalismo.


----------



## The Ripper (3 Aprile 2016)

Crudeli ha pure il tesserino come giornalista professionista


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Aprile 2016)

Crudeli è un altro servo ai livelli di Mangiacazzi.


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Aprile 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Se veramente le sue fonti sono i pesci d'aprile di Tuttosport e del CdS è da rinchiudere in un manicomio. Come può questo pagliaccio avere il tesserino da giornalista ?



.

What else ?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (3 Aprile 2016)

Non perdo nemmeno tempo.

Crudeli, dai ragazzi, non è nemmeno da riportare


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Aprile 2016)

*Crudeli: "Ma quale pesce d'aprile, la notizia arriva direttamente da Parigi ed esistono prove inconfutabili che è tutto vero".*


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Crudeli: "Ma quale pesce d'aprile, la notizia arriva direttamente da Parigi ed esistono prove inconfutabili che è tutto vero".*



ROTFL. Rinchiudetelo!!!! 


Tiettilo Bacca, tiettilooooo


----------



## Louis Gara (3 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Crudeli: "Ma quale pesce d'aprile, la notizia arriva direttamente da Parigi ed esistono prove inconfutabili che è tutto vero".*



Certo Tiziano, certo, ora prendi la pillolina e torna alla casa di riposo


----------



## koti (3 Aprile 2016)

Ragazzi dai, la fonte è una barzelletta vivente.


----------



## DannySa (3 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Crudeli: "Ma quale pesce d'aprile, la notizia arriva direttamente da Parigi ed esistono prove inconfutabili che è tutto vero".*



Forse Galliani è andato a chiedere Motta in prestito gratuito e s'è visto rispondere: ora vi compro quella squadretta che avete e ti faccio licenziare.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (3 Aprile 2016)

Guardate che il corriere dello sport l'ha espressamente specificato che era un pesce d'aprile. . . mettetevi l'anima in pace come sempre..

[MENTION=1984]ScArsenal83[/MENTION] non sono ammessi link esterni


----------



## zamp2010 (3 Aprile 2016)

si cade sempre piu basso...


----------



## Henry (3 Aprile 2016)

Non ho mai visto nessuno rilanciare un pesce d'aprile come fosse una notizia vera, solo Crudeli... oh my God...


----------



## Reblanck (3 Aprile 2016)

La barzelletta continua !


----------



## Marco23 (3 Aprile 2016)

Che fonte


----------



## David Gilmour (3 Aprile 2016)

Milan venduto, certo, certo..._come fosse AlThani con scappellamento a destra_.


----------



## Casnop (3 Aprile 2016)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Milan venduto, certo, certo..._come fosse AlThani con scappellamento a destra_.


Bella.


----------



## MissRossonera (3 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Crudeli: "Ma quale pesce d'aprile, la notizia arriva direttamente da Parigi ed esistono prove inconfutabili che è tutto vero".*



Ma come si fa a credere ad un pesce d'aprile dichiarato? Siamo a livelli di degrado massimi...Santo cielo, pietà!


----------



## Reblanck (3 Aprile 2016)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> Che fonte



La fonte la conosce solo Crudeli.


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Aprile 2016)




----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (3 Aprile 2016)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Milan venduto, certo, certo..._come fosse AlThani con scappellamento a destra_.



prematurato, chiaro.


----------



## DannySa (3 Aprile 2016)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Milan venduto, certo, certo..._come fosse AlThani con scappellamento a destra_.



E se invece fosse solo antani?


----------



## Giangy (3 Aprile 2016)

Per ora non ci credo proprio niente! Ma se sarebbe vero, è già pronto il doppio spumante!


----------



## Milan7champions (3 Aprile 2016)

Troppo bello per essere vero, infatti sara' il contrario


----------



## goleador 70 (3 Aprile 2016)

Ma come si fa a tirare una bomba del genere solo per gli ascolti??!!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Crudeli: "Ma quale pesce d'aprile, la notizia arriva direttamente da Parigi ed esistono prove inconfutabili che è tutto vero".*


Che pezzo di mer..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Aprile 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Forse Galliani è andato a chiedere Motta in prestito gratuito e s'è visto rispondere: ora vi compro quella squadretta che avete e ti faccio licenziare.





David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Milan venduto, certo, certo..._come fosse AlThani con scappellamento a destra_.



Grandi


----------



## DannySa (3 Aprile 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Troppo bello per essere vero, infatti sara' il contrario



Cioè il Milan compra Al Thani?


----------



## Milan7champions (3 Aprile 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Cioè il Milan compra Al Thani?


Lol che e' una falsa notizia


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Aprile 2016)

haha, certo, con tutti i giornalisti nel mondo, sarebbe proprio uno di Telelombardia o La7 a fare lo scoop del decennio. Certo.


----------



## Gabry (3 Aprile 2016)

Questo giornalista che dice di essere tifoso del Milan, decide di farci uno scherzo vecchio, idiota e stupido dandoci immotivate false speranze in un giorno che andrebbe dedicato alla memoria di un vero campione che i colori rossoneri li ha avuti nel sangue.

E lo fa senza un minimo di vergogna...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Aprile 2016)

Ancora adesso hanno la scritta della news in sovraimpressione sullo schermo...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Aprile 2016)

*Crudeli insiste: "Guardate che per dare la notizia non abbiamo letto il Corriere dello Sport del primo aprile. Ce l'ha riferita oggi una persona molto attendibile, un dirigente di altissimo livello." La presentatrice afferma che la notizia arriva direttamente dalla Francia e dall'entourage dell'emiro.*


----------



## zamp2010 (3 Aprile 2016)

come si fa a dare una notizia senza fonte?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (3 Aprile 2016)

A parte che è chiaramente una trollata, ma non sarebbe comunque impossibile possedere due squadre in champions?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Aprile 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> A parte che è chiaramente una trollata, ma non sarebbe comunque impossibile possedere due squadre in champions?



Se appartieni allo stesso soggetto si. Ma gli emiri hanno tanti parenti, vedi quello del City che è cugino di quello del PSG. Alla fine il divieto UEFA teoricamente sarebbe aggirabile.


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Aprile 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> A parte che è chiaramente una trollata, ma non sarebbe comunque impossibile possedere due squadre in champions?



Per almeno due anni non c'è problema. 

E se rimane Galliani a fare il mercato stiamo tranquilli.


----------



## UDG (3 Aprile 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> A parte che è chiaramente una trollata, ma non sarebbe comunque impossibile possedere due squadre in champions?



Che io sappia non sono la stessa persona il presidente del psg è Nasser Al-Khelaïfi


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Crudeli insiste: "Guardate che per dare la notizia non abbiamo letto il Corriere dello Sport del primo aprile. Ce l'ha riferita oggi una persona molto attendibile, un dirigente di altissimo livello." La presentatrice afferma che la notizia arriva direttamente dalla Francia e dall'entourage dell'emiro.*



.


----------



## admin (3 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Crudeli insiste: "Guardate che per dare la notizia non abbiamo letto il Corriere dello Sport del primo aprile. Ce l'ha riferita oggi una persona molto attendibile, un dirigente di altissimo livello." La presentatrice afferma che la notizia arriva direttamente dalla Francia e dall'entourage dell'emiro.*




La fonte sarà lo sceicco imbianchino che voleva comprare la Roma...


----------



## Franz64 (3 Aprile 2016)

Crudeli? Quello dello scoop "Trezeguet al Milan, fonte certa" ?


----------



## Djici (3 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Crudeli insiste: "Guardate che per dare la notizia non abbiamo letto il Corriere dello Sport del primo aprile. Ce l'ha riferita oggi una persona molto attendibile, un dirigente di altissimo livello." La presentatrice afferma che la notizia arriva direttamente dalla Francia e dall'entourage dell'emiro.*



Per ora nessun media o sito francese ne parla.
Non ci credo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (3 Aprile 2016)

Ripeto per chi se lo fosse perso, era il 2012, e sempre Crudeli sparò sta idiozia di Al-Thani

Topic su Milan World. Lo riscrivo, era il 2012!

http://www.milanworld.net/clamorosa-voce-circolante-il-milan-e-stato-ceduto-al-72-ad-al-thani-vt1957.html?highlight=crudeli​
E' un troll vergognoso Crudeli


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Crudeli insiste: "Guardate che per dare la notizia non abbiamo letto il Corriere dello Sport del primo aprile. Ce l'ha riferita oggi una persona molto attendibile, un dirigente di altissimo livello." La presentatrice afferma che la notizia arriva direttamente dalla Francia e dall'entourage dell'emiro.*



*Quotate*


----------



## DannySa (3 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Crudeli insiste: "Guardate che per dare la notizia non abbiamo letto il Corriere dello Sport del primo aprile. Ce l'ha riferita oggi una persona molto attendibile, un dirigente di altissimo livello." La presentatrice afferma che la notizia arriva direttamente dalla Francia e dall'entourage dell'emiro.*



Chi lo ha riferito? la Ronzulli?


----------



## arcanum (3 Aprile 2016)

ho visto la puntata e le osservazioni sono due:

1) Crudeli e Solaroli sostenevano che questo loro scoop non c'entra nulla col pesce d'aprile, anzi, pare che le due parti siano contente della falsa notizia data dai giornali due giorni fa proprio perchè andrebbe a depistare la vera trattativa in corso.

2) Marika Fruscio ha ancora due bombe abnormi


----------



## Giangy (3 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Crudeli insiste: "Guardate che per dare la notizia non abbiamo letto il Corriere dello Sport del primo aprile. Ce l'ha riferita oggi una persona molto attendibile, un dirigente di altissimo livello." La presentatrice afferma che la notizia arriva direttamente dalla Francia e dall'entourage dell'emiro.*



Non ci credo ancora comunque.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Crudeli insiste: "Guardate che per dare la notizia non abbiamo letto il Corriere dello Sport del primo aprile. Ce l'ha riferita oggi una persona molto attendibile, un dirigente di altissimo livello." La presentatrice afferma che la notizia arriva direttamente dalla Francia e dall'entourage dell'emiro.*



A quanto pare si tratta del sceicco Lawrence D'Arabia


----------



## Sherlocked (3 Aprile 2016)

Roba da denunciarlo. Ne parla il solo Tiziano Crudeli, ma che veridicità potrà mai avere ? Questo individuo gode nel farsi dileggiare ?


----------



## Jino (3 Aprile 2016)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Tiziano Crudeli su 7Gold il Milan sarebbe stato ceduto alla famiglia dello sceicco Al-Thani per una cifra di 750 mln di dollari.
> La notizia al momento non trova conferme ma secondo Crudeli sarebbe praticamente certa.



Ma non ci credo, queste non sono certo cose che passano inosservate a tutti....tranne Crudeli.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Aprile 2016)

arcanum ha scritto:


> ho visto la puntata e le osservazioni sono due:
> 
> 1) Crudeli e Solaroli sostenevano che questo loro scoop non c'entra nulla col pesce d'aprile, anzi, pare che le due parti siano contente della falsa notizia data dai giornali due giorni fa proprio perchè andrebbe a depistare la vera trattativa in corso.
> 
> 2) Marika Fruscio ha ancora due bombe abnormi





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Crudeli insiste: "Guardate che per dare la notizia non abbiamo letto il Corriere dello Sport del primo aprile. Ce l'ha riferita oggi una persona molto attendibile, un dirigente di altissimo livello." La presentatrice afferma che la notizia arriva direttamente dalla Francia e dall'entourage dell'emiro.*



Secondo me loro non sapevano del pesce di 2 giorni fa. Proprio ignoravano la cosa. Ma quando hanno scoperto la verità ricevendo insulti e perculamenti via twitter e email, per non fare una figuraccia di melma hanno "aggiustato" la notizia facendo finta che non fosse correlata. 

Poi chiaro: se nei prossimi giorni gente come Laudisa o Di Marzio usciranno con questa notizia concreta, invito tutti i miscredenti a mettersi l'avatar di Crudeli per un mese, per espiare i propri peccati. Io lo farò.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (3 Aprile 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Secondo me loro non sapevano del pesce di 2 giorni fa. Proprio ignoravano la cosa. Ma quando hanno scoperto la verità ricevendo insulti e perculamenti via twitter e email, per non fare una figuraccia di melma hanno "aggiustato" la notizia facendo finta che non fosse correlata.
> 
> Poi chiaro: se nei prossimi giorni gente come Laudisa o Di Marzio usciranno con questa notizia concreta, invito tutti i miscredenti a mettersi l'avatar di Crudeli per un mese, per espiare i propri peccati. Io lo farò.



Se è vero... Metto il suo avatar per un anno intero.
E vado di persona a chiedergli scusa...
Ma tanto.... So già come finirà. 
Ed io che sto qua ancora a sperare...
Questi non basta ammazzare i tifosi.. Devono girare e rigirare il coltello nella piaga mortale


----------



## Giangy (3 Aprile 2016)

Domani mattina alle 8:00 ci sarà già la smentita di Fininvest


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Crudeli insiste: "Guardate che per dare la notizia non abbiamo letto il Corriere dello Sport del primo aprile. Ce l'ha riferita oggi una persona molto attendibile, un dirigente di altissimo livello." La presentatrice afferma che la notizia arriva direttamente dalla Francia e dall'entourage dell'emiro.*



dai su raga. Non andiamo dietro questo qui. L'anno scorso era una cordata libanese per un mld. Poi Carlos Slim...ne ha dette troppe Crudeli. Semplicemente sarà stato trollato da qualcuno e lui ci è cascato in pieno.


----------



## DannySa (3 Aprile 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> dai su raga. Non andiamo dietro questo qui. L'anno scorso era una cordata libanese per un mld. Poi Carlos Slim...ne ha dette troppe Crudeli. Semplicemente sarà stato trollato da qualcuno e lui ci è cascato in pieno.



Oddio e se fosse b_____llo?


----------



## Jino (3 Aprile 2016)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Domani mattina alle 8:00 ci sarà già la smentita di Fininvest



Non serve nemmeno da quanto è fantasiosa la notizia


----------



## VonVittel (3 Aprile 2016)

Un troll vivente


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Aprile 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Oddio e se fosse b_____llo?



aspe non ti seguo xD....chi?


----------



## alcyppa (4 Aprile 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> aspe non ti seguo xD....chi?



eh, si parla di gente da leggenda


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Crudeli insiste: "Guardate che per dare la notizia non abbiamo letto il Corriere dello Sport del primo aprile. Ce l'ha riferita oggi una persona molto attendibile, un dirigente di altissimo livello." La presentatrice afferma che la notizia arriva direttamente dalla Francia e dall'entourage dell'emiro.*



.



DannySa ha scritto:


> Oddio e se fosse b_____llo?



Cioè dici che b_____llo era Crudeli in incognito ?


----------



## DannySa (4 Aprile 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> Cioè dici che b_____llo era Crudeli in incognito ?



Crudeli si sta facendo dare delle dritte dal tizio innominabile, si è gasato e non ha potuto fare a meno di dircelo in esclusivissima.
Chissà probabilmente l'informatore ha avuto contatti telefonici con la sorella di Al Thani, Carlota Al Thani, vedremo.


----------



## mistergao (4 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Crudeli insiste: "Guardate che per dare la notizia non abbiamo letto il Corriere dello Sport del primo aprile. Ce l'ha riferita oggi una persona molto attendibile, un dirigente di altissimo livello." La presentatrice afferma che la notizia arriva direttamente dalla Francia e dall'entourage dell'emiro.*



È una notizia talmente campata in aria che nessuno l'ha smentita...povero Tiziano, è un vero amante del Milan ma ormai è completamente andato.


----------



## zlatan (4 Aprile 2016)

Davvero incredibile... Non dico Fininvest, ma di solito anche bufale come queste, appaiono su Milan news per essere poi smentite... Questa non se l'è cag... nessuno.... Esattamente come quella dell'anno scorso della vendita certa a dei Libanesi... E quelli sono ancora lì a lavorare incredibile....


----------



## tifoso evorutto (4 Aprile 2016)

Per me Crudeli ha dimostrato la sua totale affidabilità, nel senso che se lui afferma qualcosa MI CONFERMA ESSERE UNA BUFALA,

A parte quello *bisogna anche essere un po smaliziati*, c'è tutta una serie di giornalisti "pupazzi" che orbitano intorno al pianeta Milan:
Crudeli, Ruiu, Suma e altri che non devono assolutamente essere presi in considerazione, 
per un motivo molto semplice, *se Mediaset vuol far trapelare delle indiscrezioni non si affida sicuramente a loro* e se loro stessi *venissero casualmente a conoscenza di informazioni segrete mai e poi mai oserebbero renderle pubbliche* e idem vale per le emittenti private per cui lavorano 7 gold, telelombardia, antenna 3 ecc.


----------



## Julian4674 (4 Aprile 2016)

ragazzi, ma è vero! me l'ha confermato oggi la marmotta che incarta la cioccolata
a giugno arribvano anche cr7, neymar, messi e ibra


----------



## Dany20 (4 Aprile 2016)

Stimo molto Crudeli ma l'ha sparata grossa anche questa volta purtroppo.


----------



## Franz64 (4 Aprile 2016)

Su 7 gold insistono e rilanciano con Al Thani. Anche il tipo che si occupa di calciomercato, di cui non ricordo il nome, conferma


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Crudeli insiste: "Guardate che per dare la notizia non abbiamo letto il Corriere dello Sport del primo aprile. Ce l'ha riferita oggi una persona molto attendibile, un dirigente di altissimo livello." La presentatrice afferma che la notizia arriva direttamente dalla Francia e dall'entourage dell'emiro.*


Tutto ciò è grottesco. SA di dare una notizia falsa, glielo si fa presente e lui ha il coraggio, il FEGATO di dire che è tutto vero, che non è il pesce d'aprile del Corriere. Il mondo Milan è completamente finito, a causa di Berlusconi, a causa del condor, a causa di capitani indegni e di una rosa mediocre, a causa di Pellegatti, di Crudeli e di tutti i giornalisti servi... siamo morti e sepolti. E qui mi taccio perché trovo inutile ricoprire d'insulti quest'insulso giornalaio.


----------



## DannySa (4 Aprile 2016)

Julian4674 ha scritto:


> ragazzi, ma è vero! me l'ha confermato oggi *la marmotta che incarta la cioccolata*
> a giugno arribvano anche cr7, neymar, messi e ibra



Pazzesco, stessa cosa successa a me, per capirci questa marmotta lavora in Alto Adige e lo fa per conto della Loacker (così avete pure i dettagli).
Ormai abbiamo le prove provate.


----------

